# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  مبادىء احكام محكمه النقض فى الارتباط وفقا لنص المادة 32 عقوبات

## هيثم الفقى

*مبادىء احكام محكمه النقض فى الارتباط وفقا لنص المادة 32 عقوبات** 
=================================
**الطعن رقم 1434 لسنة 21 مكتب فنى 03 صفحة**رقم 530** 
**بتاريخ 03-03-1952**
**الموضوع : ارتباط** 
**الموضوع الفرعي : عقوبة**الجرائم المرتبطة** 
**فقرة رقم : 1** 
**متى كان الحكم قد قضى على المتهم بعقوبة**واحدة عن الجريمتين اللتين رفعت بهما الدعوى العمومية عليه فإنه يكون قد أعمل حكم**المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات و لا يؤثر فى سلامته كونه قد أغفل الإشارة إلى هذه**المادة** .

(* *الطعن رقم 1434 سنة 21 ق ، جلسة 1952/3/3** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 21 مكتب فنى 03**صفحة رقم 646** 
**إن المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات تنص فى فقرتها الثانية على أنه** "* *إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد و كانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة وجب**إعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم " فإذا كان**الثابت بالحكم أن واقعة الدعوى تخلص فى أن المجنى عليه كان عائداً من حقله و بينما**هو فى طريقه إلى بلدته أطلق عليه المتهم عياراً نارياً من فرد كان معه و أن هذا**الفرد ضبط و إعترف المتهم بالتحقيقات بإحرازه له بدون ترخيص و تبين من فحصه أنه**عبارة عن آلة نارية بخرطوش عيار 16 و أنه صالح للإستعمال ، و كان المتهم قد دفع فى**المذكرة المقدمة منه للمحكمة الإستئنافية بعدم إختصاص محكمة الجنح بنظر الدعوى بناء**على أن السلاح المسند إليه إحرازه بدون ترخيص أسند إليه أيضا أنه إستعمله فى واقعة**شروع فى قتل لما يفصل فيها بعد ، لما كان ذلك و كانت واقعة الدعوى كما بينها الحكم**المطعون فيه توحى بالإرتباط الذى يقول به الطاعن ، و مع ذلك قضت المحكمة برفض الدفع**و بتوقيع عقوبة على المتهم ، فإن حكمها يكون معيباً مما يستوجب نقضه** .

(* *الطعن رقم 1609 سنة 21 ق ، جلسة 1952/3/25** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0480 لسنة 26 مكتب فنى 07**صفحة رقم 784** 
**بتاريخ 28-05-1956**
1 
**متى إستخلصت المحكمة فى منطق سليم أن**جريمة إحراز المسدس بغير ترخيص** 
**و قتل المجنى عليه خطأ نشأتا عن فعلين مستقلين**عن بعضهما مما يوجب تعدد العقوبات بتوقيع عقوبة عن كل جريمة من هاتين الجريمتين**لعدم توافر شروط الفقرة الأولى من المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات ، فإن تقدير توفر**شروط هذه المادة أو عدم توافرها أمر يدخل فى سلطة محكمة الموضوع** .


=================================
**الطعن رقم 0696 لسنة 26 مكتب**فنى 07 صفحة رقم 865** 
1 
**متى كان الفعل الذى وقع من المتهم كون جريمتى البلاغ**الكاذب و القذف اللتين رفعت بهما الدعوى عليه ، و كانت العقوبة المقررة لكلتا**الجريمتين واحدة ، فإن إغفال المحكمة التحدث عن ركن العلانية فى جريمة القذف لا**يعيب حكمها ما دامت أسبابه وافية لا قصور فيها بالنسبة لجريمة البلاغ الكاذب التى**عوقب المتهم عليها** .

(* *الطعن رقم 696 لسنة 26 ق ، جلسة 1956/6/11** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0430 لسنة 27 مكتب فنى 08**صفحة رقم 619** 
**إستقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن حالة الإشتباه أو العود لتلك**الحالة تستوجب دائماً توقيع جزائها مع جزاء الجريمة الأخرى التى يرتكبها المشتبه**فيه ، يستوى فى ذلك أن تقام عليه الدعوى الجنائية عن الجريمتين معاً أو عن كل جريمة**منهما على حدة ، و لا وجه لتطبيق المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات فى هذه الحالة** .

(* *الطعن رقم 430 لسنة 27 ق ، جلسة 1957/6/4** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0848 لسنة 31 مكتب فنى 13**صفحة رقم 10** 
**متى كانت جريمتا إحراز السلاح و الذخيرة بغير ترخيص اللتين دين**المتهم " الطاعن " بهما مرتبطتين ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة بجريمة الشروع فى القتل**عمداً التى قضى الحكم المطعون فيه ببراءته منها ، مما يقتضى اعتبارها كلها جريمة و**احدة و الحكم فيها بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها طبقاً للمادة 32 من قانون العقوبات - و**إذ كان الحكم بالبراءة قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يستوجب نقضه ، فإنه يتعين نقض**الحكم بالنسبة لما قضى به فى التهم جميعها و اعادة الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى أصدرته**لتحكم فيها من جديد مشكلة من قضاة آخرين** .

(* *الطعن رقم 848 لسنة 31 ق ، جلسة** 1962/1/1 )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 2366 لسنة 31 مكتب**فنى 13 صفحة رقم 599** 
**إذا كان الحكم قد بين الجرائم التى إرتكبها الطاعن و**المستوجبة لعقابه و أنها إرتكبت لغرض واحد مما يوجب الحكم عليه بعقوبة واحدة هى**المقررة لأشد هذه الجرائم ، و كان الحكم قد قضى على الطاعن بعقوبة واحدة عملاً**بالمادة 32 من قانون العقوبات فإنه يكون قد أعمل حكم هذه المادة ، و لا يؤثر فى**سلامته أنه أغفل ذكر الجريمة الأشد أو الفقرة التى طبقها من المادة 32 عقوبات** .

(* *الطعن رقم 2366 لسنة 31 ق ، جلسة 1962/10/2** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0039 لسنة 33 مكتب فنى 14**صفحة رقم 571** 
**لما كانت العقوبة المقررة بمقتضى المادة 14 من القانون رقم 203**لسنة 1956 - للتهمة الأولى المسندة للمطعون ضده - هى الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر**و الغرامة التى لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات و لا تزيد على خمسين جنيهاً أو إحدى هاتين**العقوبتين ، و كانت العقوبة المقررة بالمادة 244 من قانون العقوبات قبل تعديلها**بالقانون رقم 120 لسنة 1962 - للتهمة الثابتة - هى الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر**أو الغرامة التى لا تتجاوز عشرة جنيهات ، فإنه يتعين الحكم بعقوبة الجريمة الإولى**دون غيرها بإعتبارها العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد عملاً بالمادة 2/32 من قانون**العقوبات . و لما كان الحكم الإبتدائى قضى بتغريم المطعون ضده مائتى قرش عت**التهمتين ، و كانت النيابة قد إستأنفت هذا الحكم للخطأ فى تطبيق القانون ، فإن**الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أيد قضاء محكمة أول درجة يكون قد جانب التطبيق السليم للقانون**، مما يتعين معه نقضه و القضاء بمعاقبة المطعون ضده بغرامة قدرها عشرة جنيهات عن**هاتين التهمتين** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1187**لسنة 35 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 106** 
**من المقرر فى القانون أنه يجوز أن يكون الفعل**الواحد جرائم متعددة . و من ثم فإن النعى بعدم توافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة**الإهانة و أنها لا وجود لها لأنها و القذف فى فعل واحد يكون على غير أساس** .


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1904 لسنة 35 مكتب**فنى 17 صفحة رقم 395** 
**بتاريخ 29-03-1966**
**يجرى نص المادة 182 من قانون**الإجراءات الجنائية على أنه : " إذا شمل التحقيق أكثر من جريمة واحدة من إختصاص**محاكم من درجة واحدة و كانت مرتبطة تحال جميعها بأمر إحالة واحد إلى المحكمة**المختصة مكاناً بإحداها " . فأوجب القانون نظر الجرائم المرتبطة أمام محكمة واحدة**بإحالتها جميعها بأمر إحالة واحد إلى المحكمة المختصة مكاناً بإحداها أو بضم**الدعاوى المتعددة إلى محكمة واحدة إذا كانت النيابة العامة قد رفعت الدعوى الجنائية**و لما يفصل فيها . و المقصود بالجرائم المرتبطة هى تلك التى تتوافر فيها الشروط**المنصوص عليها فى المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات بأن يكون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة**أو تقع عدة جرائم لغرض واحد و تكون مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة ، و يجب على**المحكمة إعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم أما**فى أحوال الإرتباط البسيط - حيث لا تتوافر شروط المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات - فإن**ضم الدعاوى المتعددة جوازى لمحكمة الموضوع و تلتزم عندئذ بأن تفصل فى كل منها على**حدة** .


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1904 لسنة 35**مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 395** 
**بتاريخ 29-03-1966**
**جرى قضاء محكمة النقض على أنه و**إن كان الأصل أن تقرير الإرتباط بين الجرائم هو مما يدخل فى حدود السلطة التقديرية**لمحكمة الموضوع ، إلا أنه متى كانت الوقائع كما أوردها الحكم لا تتفق قانوناً مع ما**إنتهت إليه المحكمة من قيام الإرتباط بينها ، فإن ذلك يكون من الأخطاء القانونية فى**تكييف علاقة الإرتباط التى تحددت عناصره فى الحكم و التى تعيبه بالخطأ فى تطبيق**القانون . و لما كان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه عن واقعة الدعوى فى كل من**الجنايتين المضمومتين لا يتوافر فيه أى إرتباط بين جريمتى القتل اللتين دان المحكوم**عليهم بهما بل كشف عن إستقلال كل من الجريمتين عن الأخرى ، ذلك بأن الجريمة الأولى**وقعت فى تاريخ معين بناء على إتفاق المتهمين مع المجنى عليه فى الجريمة الثانية على**قتل شقيقة المجنى عليه الأول لقاء جعل يتقاضونه ، أما الجريمة الثانية فقد إقترفها**المتهمون فى تاريخ لاحق بقتل المجنى عليه الثانى و زوجته لأنه لم ينقدهم باقى أجرهم**عن إرتكاب جريمة القتل الأولى ، فالغرض الإجرامى من إقتراف كل من الجريمتين يختلف**عن الآخر ، فضلاً عن تباين كل من الجريمتين من حيث شخص المجنى عليه و زمان و مكان و**سبب إرتكاب كل منهما ، فكان لزاماً على المحكمة - و قد أمرت بضم الدعويين - أن تفصل**فى كل منهما على حدة . أما و هى لم تفعل و قضت بإرتباط الجرائم فى الدعويين**إرتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة و بإعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و حكمت بالعقوبة المقررة**لأشد تلك الجرائم ، فإن حكمها يكون معيباً بالبطلان فى الإجراءات فضلاً عن الخطأ فى**تطبيق القانون** .

(* *الطعن رقم 1904 لسنة 35 ق ، جلسة 1966/3/29** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0330 لسنة 36 مكتب فنى 17**صفحة رقم 546** 

**من المقرر أنه متى توافرت حالة عدم القابلية للتجزئة بين**الجرائم المسندة إلى المتهم لوحدة المشروع الجنائى بالإضافة إلى وحدة الغاية حقت**عليه عقوبة واحدة بحكم القانون و هى عقوبة أشد الجرائم المنسوبة إليه إعمالاً**للمادة 32 من قانون العقوبات** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 2185 لسنة 37 مكتب فنى** 19* *صفحة رقم 233** 
**متى كانت جريمة القتل الخطأ المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من**المادة 238 من قانون العقوبات أشد من جريمة الإصابة الخطأ المعاقب عليها بمقتضى**الفقرة الأولى من المادة 244 من القانون المذكور ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أعمل**أولى المادتين بإعتبارها النص المقرر لأشد الجريمتين المرتبطتين وفقاً لحكم المادة** 2/32* *من قانون العقوبات و أوقع على المطعون ضدهما عقوبة الغرامة فى الحدود المبينة**فى النص المنطبق، فإنه يكون قد طبق القانون على واقعة الدعوى تطبيقاً صحيحا**ً**.

(* *الطعن رقم 2185 لسنة 37 ق ، جلسة 1968/2/19** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 1668 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى 21**صفحة رقم 120** 
**بتاريخ 18-01-1970** 
**تقضى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من قانون**العقوبات بأنه إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد و كانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل**التجزئة وجب إعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم**و العبرة فى تحديد العقوبة المقررة لأشد الجرائم التى يقضى بها على الجانى هى**بتقدير القانون للعقوبة الأصلية وفقاً لترتيبها فى المواد 10 ، 11، 12 ، من قانون**العقوبات . و لما كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأولى " هى عدم الإشتراك فى الهيئة**العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية " و المنصوص عليها فى المادة 135 من القانون رقم 63**لسنة 1964 هى غرامة قدرها مائة قرش تتعدد بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت المخالفة فى**شأنهم ، و كانت عقوبة الجريمة الثالثة - و هى عدم تقديم الإستمارات و البيانات التى**يتطلبها تنفيذ قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية - المنصوص عليها فى المادة 134 من**القانون المذكور هى غرامة لا تقل عن مائة قرش و لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات ، فإن**الجريمة الثالثة تكون هى صاحبة العقوبة الأشد المتعين القضاء بها و التى لا تتعدد**بها العقوبة بقدر عدد العمال ، و يكون الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بمعاقبة المطعون**ضده بعقوبة المخالفة المقررة للجريمة الأولى قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يتعين**معه نقضه و تصحيحه بإلغاء التعدد الذى قضى به فى الجريمتين الأولى و الثالثة ، و لا**يغير من ذلك أن تكون المحكمة قد إنتهت على خلاف حكم القانون إلى قيام إرتباط بين**هاتين الجريمتين مع أنه لا إرتباط بينهما** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1668 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى** 21* *صفحة رقم 120** 
**بتاريخ 18-01-1970**
**مناط تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32**من قانون العقوبات تلازم عنصرين هما وحدة الغرض و عدم القابلية للتجزئة بأن تكون**الجرائم المرتكبة قد إنتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة بعدة أفعال متكاملة تكون مجموعاً**إجرامياً لا ينفصم ، فإن تخلف أحد العنصرين إنتفت الوحدة الإجرامية التى عناها**الشارع بالحكم الوارد فى تلك الفقرة . و لما كان لا تلازم بين جريمة عدم الإحتفاظ**بالدفاتر و السجلات التى يتطلبها تنفيذ قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية " الجريمة**الثانية " و جريمة عدم الإشتراك فى الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية " الجريمة**الأولى " إذ يمكن تصور وقوع إحداهما دون الأخرى ، كما أن القيام بأحد الواجبين لا**يجزئ عن القيام بالآخر ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا إنتهى إلى عدم وجود إرتباط بين**الجريمة الثانية و ما عداها يكون صحيحاً فى القانون** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1782 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى** 21* *صفحة رقم 238** 
**بتاريخ 08-02-1970**
**إن ملاحقة الطاعن للمجنى عليها على سلم**المنزل و ما صاحب ذلك من أقوال و أفعال حسبما إستظهره الحكم المطعون فيه مما تتوافر**به أركان جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلنى ينطوى فى ذاته على جريمة التعرض لأنثى على وجه**يخدش حياءها بالقول و بالفعل فى مكان مطروق و هى الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة** 306* *مكرراً " أ " من قانون العقوبات مما يقتضى تطبيق المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات و**الحكم على الطاعن بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد و هى جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلنى** .* *و لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أوقع على الطاعن عقوبة عن كل من هاتين الجريمتين ،**فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1829 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى** 21* *صفحة رقم 330** 
**بتاريخ 02-03-1970**

**تنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من**قانون العقوبات على أنه " إذا رفعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد و كانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث**لا تقبل التجزئة وجب إعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك**الجرائم " . فتطبيق هذا النص يتطلب توافر شرطين أولهما وحدة الغرض و الثانى عدم**القابلية للتجزئة** .


=================================
**الطعن رقم** 0634* *لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 21 صفحة رقم 777** 
**بتاريخ 31-05-1970**
1 
**إن تقدير**قيام الإرتباط بين الجرائم أمر يدخل فى سلطة محكمة الموضوع ، ما دامت تقيم قضاءها**على ما يحمله قانوناً ، و إذ كان ما تقدم ، و كان يبين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه**أن المحكمة دانت الطاعن الثانى بجريمة السرقة بعد إستبعاد ظرفها المشدد القائم على**حمله السلاح أثناء إرتكابها ، و تكون بالتالى قد أنهت - فى حدود سلطتها التقديرية** -* *الإرتباط المقول به بين جريمة إحراز السلاح بدون ترخيص التى سبق محاكمة الطاعن عنها**و جريمة السرقة موضوع المحاكمة ، و من ثم فإن ما إنتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه من**رفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها يكون صحيحاً فى القانون** . 


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1162 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى** 21* *صفحة رقم 1079**
**بتاريخ 15-11-1970**
**إن تقدير توافر شروط المادة 2/32 من**قانون العقوبات ، أو عدم توافرها أمر يدخل فى سلطة محكمة الموضوع ما دامت تقيم**قضاءها على ما يحمله قانوناً . و إذ كان ما تقدم، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد**إستخلص من إعتراف المتهم و من أقوال الشهود أنه أطلق النار على المجنى عليه من**السلاح المضبوط معه وقت الحادث و إنتهت فى منطق سليم إلى القول بأن الجرائم الثلاث**المسندة إلى المطعون ضده ، و هى القتل عمداً و إحراز السلاح و ذخيرته بدون ترخيص ،**قد إرتكبت لغرض واحد و أنها مرتبطة ببعضها إرتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة ، الأمر الذى**يوجب إعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها و هى جريمة القتل**العمد ، فإن الحكم لا يكون قد أخطأ فى القانون** . 

(* *الطعن رقم 1162 لسنة 40**ق ، جلسة 1970/11/15** )
=================================
**الطعن رقم 0255**لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 22 صفحة رقم 553** 
**بتاريخ 18-10-1971**
**مناط تطبيق المادة 2/32**عقوبات أن تكون الجرائم المسندة إلى المتهم ناشئة عن فعل واحد أو أن تكون هذه**الجرائم قد وقعت لغرض واحد و إرتبطت ببعضها إرتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة** .


=================================
**الطعن رقم 1372 لسنة 41 مكتب**فنى 23 صفحة رقم 23** 
**بتاريخ 03-01-1972**
**لما كانت العقوبة المقررة لجريمة**التسبب بغير عمد فى حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل النقل العامة البرية أو المائية أو**الجوية من شأنة تعريض الأشخاص الذين بها للخطر طبقاً للمادة 169 من قانون العقوبات**هى الحبس ، بينما العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الإصابة الخطأ طبقاً للمادة 1/244 من**قانون العقوبات هى الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة و الغرامة التى لا تجاوز خمسين جنيهاً**أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، و العقوبة المقررة لجريمة قيادة سيارة بحالة تعرض حياة**الأشخاص و الأموال للخطر هى الغرامة التى لا تقل عن جنيه و لا تزيد على عشرة جنيهات**و الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن شهر أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين فإنه يتعين على المحكمة إذ**دانت المتهم بالجرائم الثلاث و أعملت فى حقه حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من**قانون العقوبات نظراً إلى ما إرتأته من قيام الإرتباط بين الجرائم الثلاث سالفة**البيان** 
**أن تحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها و هى الجريمة الأولى . فإذا كان الحكم**المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر و إكتفى بتغريم المتهم خمسة جنيهات عن الجرائم**الثلاث ، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون مما يوجب نقضه و تصحيحه بتأييد الحكم**المستأنف** .*

----------

